# CHICAGOHANDS work



## CHICAGOHAND (Feb 15, 2012)

It has been a while since I have turned anything. I finally got some shop time.


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Feb 15, 2012)

Some spalting with a touch of dye.


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Feb 15, 2012)

Had to try this stylus kit.


----------



## Charlie_W (Feb 15, 2012)

Love the spalted wood. Sharp!


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (May 3, 2015)

*Thomas Edison model 0001*

My newest creation.


----------



## USNR'03 (May 4, 2015)

CHICAGOHAND said:


> My newest creation.


I like that!!


----------



## Edgar (May 4, 2015)

CHICAGOHAND said:


> My newest creation.



Downright clever!


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (May 5, 2015)

Another one. Sure would like to try and sell these.


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Dec 29, 2015)

*some necklaces*

some necklaces


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Dec 29, 2015)

*some ear rings*

Spalted maple and olive wood


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Apr 15, 2017)

*New work*

I have improved a bit on the photo taking.


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Dec 25, 2017)

A box I am working on with wood hinges.


----------

